# Madison's twin does :) FINALLY have names! :)



## HoosierShadow

Madison's twins were born about 5:45pm & 6pm yesterday.
Everything went smoothly and fast once she started pushing. I had to break the bag on the first one and get it's nose/mouth cleaned. Once it called for her, she looked over at it, and her 'Motherly' instinct took over 
Second kid basically just fell out, she seems to be the bigger of the two. My husband was there for the second one and had to grab the second one to keep her from hitting the ground LOL

First one has some funky back leg issues, but I'm sure it's just from the way she was laying in the womb. I'm keeping an eye on her though, but I expect her to be fine in another day or two. Yep, we did give selenium e gel after they got their bellies full.

It was in the mid 30s, and the babies were cold last night, so I put sweaters on them, and kept the heat lamp on for a while. Madison didn't want to lay down, the babies were asleep and she just seemed to be hurting too much to lay down. Felt so bad for her. She did have an easy kidding. I gave her a shot of Banamine, and she seemed to relax and decided to eat her grain  My last check at 2am, she finally laid down next to the babies - she is extremely careful. I am so very proud of her, she's great with the babies, very loving and attentive.

Anyway, my husband checked on them when he got home from work this morning, and I got up and fed/checked on everyone about 8:30am. The baby girls were up checking things out, nursing, chattering, and playing  Madison was hollering wanting out, but I think she realized that's not happening. I'm letting her have as much grain/alfalfa pellets as she wants, she eats a little here and there, so I keep the feeder full for her.

So there's my book, haha 

I did get some pictures with my kids camera. I took one of my camera's out, had it in a grocery bag to keep the dust/hay/dirt out of it. Well, I didn't expect her to go so soon, so I didn't have time to grab it. I had my kids camera sitting out so they could use it, and I ended up snapping a few pics with it LOL Not great, but better than nothing 



















At one point she pushed so hard she just fell over, and decided it was easier to deliver the first one laying down


























































































I let my husband take care of the second one. I was watching from Snow White's stall...she was watching too LOL









And then she decided I wasn't paying enough attention to her so she came over and was tugging at the top of my....boot LOL









My 5yo checking out Snow White's belly <she's due next Saturday>.


















We all thought the second baby was a boy, looked and sounded like a buckling LOL Nope..a girl! 









IMO she looks like her daddy, Big Bang. She has more of a round boer head, and the coloring/markings kinda look like him, more so than Madison.


















OMG! LOL!!! She was a SCREAMER! She got her belly full, and at one point she was a little cold, so I put her sweater on her, and she fell asleep tucked in my coat, it was sooooooo sweet OMG...I just adore her 









This little girl was like, yeah whatever, haha...









So there's our baby fun  It was a great night, but busy. My son is so excited about the babies - Madison is his goat and Big Bang will be registered in his name <we'll transfer his papers when we register his doelings>. These girls are 75% with IBGA. Big Bang is registered with IBGA & ABGA, so I need to find out if I can register them with both registeries.

Thanks for reading my rambling!


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Congrat's on the healthy baby's!!! Super cute too!


----------



## ksalvagno

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## bessmiller

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Aw! Congrats!! They are beautiful babies!


----------



## Mandara Farm

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Aww! Yay! 2 cute little girls! (not to mention the cute little girl holding them :laugh: ) Love the screamer -- she could be the youngest member of the 'singing choir' :laugh:


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Madison's twin does *

OMGOSH!!! They are gorgeous!!! I  boer babies!! They always look like they are smiling :lovey:


----------



## got2bkidding

*Re: Madison's twin does *

I love the pic of your son holding the one saying hello to the world  
Congrats :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Thanks for sharing ...those are wonderful pics.....Aww...the miracle of life..... congrats.... :hi5:    :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Awesome kidding pictures! Those babies are precious!  Congrats!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Your son looks so happy to have 2 more girls. I am glad it all went well. How are the first girls legs today? Marsha had back leg problems for the first day but by day number 2 she was good to go.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Congrats!! :stars: 
Adorable!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

*Re: Madison's twin does *

OMG thank you so much for these photos! I have not had a "real" kidding yet-lol! (Whitney's was done at the vet's so not "real life" and I have never seen such awesome pictures-thank you so much, seeing these will help me in the future.

I am so glad your babies made it all safe and sound! The one does look like Big Bang! I can't wait to see Snow White's babies!!

:stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Thanks everyone!  BBB - you'll love it, OMG there is nothing like the gift of life  Every time for us is like the first time. 
Everyone is doing great, babies are very active and checking everything out. The first borns back legs are getting stronger. It's hard to get pics of them in the barn because I unplugged the light <I run an extension cord out to the barn>, but we didn't need it anymore anyway.
I did get a few pics of them with my son and playing in the barn aisle while my son fluffed their bedding. I'll post later when I have a chance


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Glad to hear the first kids legs are getting stronger. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Madison's twin does *

:hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Awww! So adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## liz

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Such awesome pictures! Babies look great and I'm super happy that Madison had such an easy delivery :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Congratz on the new girls!!

Lol- "pushed so hard she fell over"


----------



## Maggie

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## Willow

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Congratualtions on healthy litle does and mom! Horray for easy births!!!! :leap:


----------



## crgoats

*Re: Madison's twin does *

congrats!! I love those pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

*Re: Madison's twin does *

(((squeals))) sooooo cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Madison's twin does *

Thanks Everyone  They are so adorable, very happy with them. I forgot to check if they are clean teated or not, so tomorrow I am going to check. Fingers crossed, my son plans to show them both in 4-H LOL
Here's some more pics from earlier today when we went out to see them













































She's braver than her lil sis








































































It's supposed to be in the mid 40s tomorrow, and sunny, so if we get a chance, we'll take them outside in the backyard for a little while so I can get their stall cleaned out real good <you know I'll be in the backyard playing and taking pictures LOL!!!>.

Now we have to come up with names. The agreement was girls would be named after 'My Little Pony' and boys after old tv show characters.
So we'll see what the kids decide on. They were talking about naming the first born/mostly white face doe 'Rarity.' 
BTW, doesn't she look like Big Bang?










Here's a picture of Madison when she was a baby wearing that same red sweater & just a tad bit younger than these kids in these pics!


----------



## mommaB

*Re: Madison's twin does  Added new pics 2-19*

Sooooo stinking CUTE!!!! I wish you lived closer!! Would sooo pay you to come take pics!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Madison's twin does  Added new pics 2-19*



mommaB said:


> Sooooo stinking CUTE!!!! I wish you lived closer!! Would sooo pay you to come take pics!


Awww Thanks I appreciate that


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Madison's twin does  Added new pics 2-19*

So cute!! I love the theme too!
Fluttershy would not be a bad name for the smaller, shyer of the two, but Rarity is also nice. I always liked Apple Jack and Cheerilee, as well as Pinkie Pie for names for girls. . . . is it said I love the new show????


----------



## ThatsJustJessi

*Re: Madison's twin does  Added new pics 2-19*

Congratulations!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Madison's twin does  Added new pics 2-19*

My 5yo is obsessed with My Little Pony, so late last year when we were trying to figure out what name themes we should use, I told them what about MLP, and they agreed. I kinda like 'Rarity' for the older one/more white on face, and 'Cheerilee' for the other one. Or if we went out of theme for the mostly white face, a name that just came to mind is 'Aurora.' 
Kids choice though 

One with mostly white face should have acceptible teats by the ABGA structure page. She looks to have either 1 teat on each side and a split that has good spacing <2 in the chart>, or 2 teated on one side and 1 with a split on the other. When I get her outside I'll take a closer look. I'm sure she'll be just fine for 4-H showing 
The other doeling is clean teated 1x1.

They are trying to bounce around in the stall today  They aren't scared of us and come over to see what we're doing. We mess with them every time we are in there, I want them as friendly as we can get them to be 
It's supposed to be nearly 50 today and sunny, so later when it does warm up more we'll take them outside for a little while. Camera is sitting on my desk...waiting....impatiently LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Madison's twin does  Added new pics 2-19*

Wow... :shocked: she does look like big bang.... they are adorable....  :thumb:


----------



## Tayet

*Re: Madison's twin does  Added new pics 2-19*

How about Zecora after the Zebra pony? My big brother and little sister love that show!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Madison's twin does  Added new pics 2-19*

Love the little sweaters!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Madison's twin does  Added new pics 2-19*

Thanks Logan! They are 18mo girl sweatshirts I bought for kidding time last year.

Well, I admit I can't get enough of these girls. We took them out this afternoon for about an hour. They had a blast investigating everyone. The oldest doeling <red> is very sweet and friendly, I went in to cook dinner, and looked out the window, saw that doeling chasing and playing with my 5yo daughter! I wish I had my camera handy! 
That doelings back legs are just fine now, as I knew they would be 

Of course you know I HAD to get pictures...heh...

Checking out my daughter









She was standing so funny LOL But so alert, it was too cute


















Checking everyone out..this little girl has our heartstrings pulled tight! 


















Lil Miss Big Bang! I can't get over how much she looks like him!









THis picture makes me :slapfloor: :laugh: 









Seriously? 









I can't resist posting another one of her checking out my daughter...


----------



## pennyspasture

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

Just love you pics! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

Aww.. so adorable....I want to pick them up and cuddle them..... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## nubians2

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

HaHa! I have to say the top couple of pictures that little looks like she has trouble on her mind. Its the way she tips her head downward and looks at you. Now the second one looks very innocent and sweet. What a bunch of cuties though. Nice pictures. I can't wait for babies!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

Awwwww!!!!! How cute!!!! Love the sweaters!


----------



## packhillboers

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

Awe.. those photos are really good showing the stages of a normal birth. Nice pictures. Very special with your kids too to have this experience. Awesome! SnowWhite your lead doe is probably happy and a bit envious that she did not kid first. Our lead doe doesnt want the other does kidding before she does and welll .. she is frustrated about the wait.


----------



## packhillboers

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

just adorable pictures.. love these.


----------



## RPC

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

Those too girls are pretty much what I expected big bang kids to look like congrats on them.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

Thanks so much everyone, so glad I have great friends on here to share our excitement and experiences with <who understand!>. 
It was a BEAUTIFUL day after a rainy/windy morning. We did some work on the barn <YAY!>, and the babies were out for a couple of hours, they got brave and left the barn and went over near the outside hay feeder. The other 3 girls checked them out - Madison's mama stuck her nose out, stretched that neck as far as she could to see them, they came closer and she ran away like they were going to eat her LOL!!! 
Snow White was such a good girl, I was worried she'd be mean to them. Instead everyone just kinda gave Madison and her kids their space once they checked the babies out 

Next 2 days are supposed to be gorgeous saying nearly 70 on Thursday!!! So they'll get to spend lots of time outside  Going to take their sweaters off tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

They are soooo cute! love the sweaters! (love the doe in the red one!)


----------



## Maggie

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

They are both cute. And wow the doeling in red sure does look like daddy!


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

So cute! I love their face expressions!


----------



## ksalvagno

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

Too cute in their coats!


----------



## amylawrence

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

As always, your pics are beautiful, as are the subjects! Congrats on the girls! Come on, Snow White, your turn!


----------



## DavyHollow

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

The one in red looks like she's always smiling! The other one looks like she's got some attitude going on there haha.

Do you plan on keeping them? What are their names looking like?


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *



> Thanks so much everyone, so glad I have great friends on here to share our excitement and experiences with <who understand!>.


 Aww....you are so welcome.... :hug: :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

Well the girls are doing just fine. I took their sweaters off today, and they spent about 3-4 hours outside, they even got to go back in the woods with mama  The other girls don't seem to bother them at all. I was really worried about Snow White being mean to them, but she's been great so far.

The only thing I am concerned with is Madison eating. She's soooo worried about her babies she doesn't eat well. I'm sure once she gets more adjusted she'll be just fine. I give her about 2lbs of grain a day with alfalfa pellets divided into morning/evening feed. She doesn't over eat, and usually eats about 1/2 to 3/4 of what I give her, then later when I go back out she has the rest gone, so not an issue with grain, but she just doesnt' seem to be eating much hay. I'm giving her favorite clover hay, and a green grass hay. I'll see how she is tomorrow with the hay, maybe I am just overly worried about her LOL

Tomorrow is supposed to be beautiful high in the mid 60s! So I am hoping to get Madison and the girls out for a majority of the day.


----------



## shibby7

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

Your kids are so cute! Beautiful pictures.

I have found with my goats, the more grain they get, the less hay they eat. The less grain they get, the more hay they eat. Makes sense, maybe that's what's going on with you doe?


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *



shibby7 said:


> Your kids are so cute! Beautiful pictures.
> 
> I have found with my goats, the more grain they get, the less hay they eat. The less grain they get, the more hay they eat. Makes sense, maybe that's what's going on with you doe?


That's what I was thinking too, but she'll eat if the kids go over by the hay feeder, otherwise she is right there. I am so glad she is so protective and worried about them, but they are really running her ragged with worry, poor mama! They decided to sleep in the barn aisle so I put a flake of hay there for her and she was happily eating it. 
She looks so pittyful because she is so sunken in - she was all baby, but she's also more deep than wide <like her mama>. I know she'll shape up, but can't help but worry, we've had enough issues this winter.


----------



## got2bkidding

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

:wink: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Madison's twin does  pics 2-20 got to go outside *

My kids finally picked a name from a list of My Little Pony names I gave them since we decided that was the theme for doelings.

LYRICA. My son has chosen this one as his 4-H Percentage doe project. He's loved her from the moment he saw her  Originally we thought Cheerilee or Rarity, but agreed Lyrica fit her so much better.










WYSTERIA. My oldest daughter will show Madison's other twin. She really likes my daughter so I think they will make a great pair. 




































She was the shy baby, not shy anymore. She expects love, hugs and kisses. 
When you walk out to the pen they run over and greet you, always ALWAYS happy to see us, with big bright expressions. We are soooo in


----------



## RPC

I like those names....Tell your son he has a good eye. Lyrica is my favorite too. LOL


----------



## got2bkidding

Awwww! Ours love to love too! I wish I would have taken pics in the snow the other day its gone now. Maybe Ill get one more snow day????? I just love your snow pics Your pics are amazing and I always enjoy looking at your happy family


----------



## milkmaid

SOOOO cute! I really like the name choices!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

(((Melting heart)))


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! The girls are a RIOT LOL I used to say I wish I could bottle an ounce of my kids energy...oh no...I wish i could bottle up a quarter of an ounce of these girls energy! They are EVERYWHERE LOL And soooo funny! Funniest kids we've ever had! This morning when i turned everyone out they were running to the other moms w/babies and trying to harrass them so they'd chase them or do something to entice them to keep aggravating LOL They'd jump and bounce as if they were clicking their heels in the air near the other babies to get the moms going...TROUBLEMAKERS LOL 
Then they took off running full speed towards the buck pen, and Wysteria jumped in the air and smacked right into the fence! OMG where was my camera! And WHY DID SHE DO THAT? she stood up, shook her head looked at the fence, then gave her sister a look as if to say 'that was your fault!' It was sooooo funny....OMG. Oh and while that was going on her daddy, Big Bang and his 2 buddies were doing a 'mounting sandwhich' LOL

Then after I put some hay in the outside feeder, Wysteria was right on my heels! I could feel her feet hitting my heels! I stopped, and she instantly came in front of me, jumped up wanting me to love on her. ???
Lyrica is just as sweet, but I have to say Wysteria has really opened up in a huge way.

So glad we decided they were our keepers cause no way they were going anywhere anyway!


----------

